# Age for first groom/haircut?



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

At what age did you have your dog groomed for the first time? 

So I recently got the evolution rake for my dog and it took off more then I wanted off his back, and now his hair is uneven. No bald spots or anything but it looks patchy now. 

He's a short hair gsd and he just started shedding his undercoat about 2 weeks ago. He's almost 10 months old now. I'm thinking about having him groomed to even things out, but I was also curious when most people got their dogs groomed for the first time.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Other than groomed or clipped I bathe and brush my dog out and that's it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Long coats may need to have their feet floofs trimmed but a short stock coat doesn't need clipping at all, just an undercoat rake and a slicker brush. 
What is an evolution rake, similar to a furminator? I don't think a furminator is good for a GSDs coat, it will shred the outer guard hair.
Nail trims should be done often, keeping them short is important.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

For me grooming is brushing her undercoat out with a rake when she is blowing her coat and brushing her outer coat with a Kong rubber tip brush when it is loose.
Why would you clip or cut his hair? 
And I never bath my dogs; rinsing with luke warm water if filthy, that's it. So far never had one being skunked, then I might bathe them.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Lobo was groomed by a professional for the first time at 5 months and has gone every few months since. He does great. I don't think there is anything that a groomer can/should do for your dog's choppy coat. I over ferminated Lobo's coat when he was 7 months; it took about 2 months to grown back but there was no permanent damage done to his coat. I only use an undercoat rake and a wire brush on his fur now they work well and no more weird, choppy outer coat.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Evolution-W6110-Grooming-Undercoat-Rotating/dp/B0002DIRYG

This is what I used. I'm not sure if maybe the teeth on it are too long for a short hair?? It was the first time I used it... But it took off more of his hair above his tail and on his upper back legs(the places he's been shedding the most). Like its noticeably shorter now than the rest of his hair. I didn't think that I had to even worry about it with the rake, as opposed to the furminator. I tried to take a couple pics but it's hard to see in them. I would only get him groomed to even it out.

I do his nails every 2 months, and use wipes to wipe him down every week or so.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I took max to the groomer around 5 months. I take him every 1-2 months. The blower at the groomers help get rid of all that loose hair when shedding. He gets a bath inbetween if we go swimming. I like to trim his nails once a week to keep them short. I did by the furminator but not going to use it after reading this thread. Use a regular wire brush when brushing.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

you should give a review on the amazon link...


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

I will. I'm not happy about it. Which rake and slicker brush do you have Onyx?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

dhaney81 said:


> Amazon.com: Evolution W6110 Grooming Undercoat Rake with Rotating Teeth, Double Row: Pet Supplies
> 
> This is what I used. I'm not sure if maybe the teeth on it are too long for a short hair?? It was the first time I used it... But it took off more of his hair above his tail and on his upper back legs(the places he's been shedding the most). Like its noticeably shorter now than the rest of his hair. I didn't think that I had to even worry about it with the rake, as opposed to the furminator. I tried to take a couple pics but it's hard to see in them. I would only get him groomed to even it out.


I have the same undercoat rake, and I love it. A rake isn't going to break the fur, it's just going to pull out the dead stuff that's shedding anyway.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

If you are planning to take your puppy to a groomer, do the groomer a favor and work with your puppy, get him acustom to some one handling his feet and brushing, if you can put him up on a groom table do so, if you have a dryer get him so he won't freak out over the sound. Give him a bath once and awhile.
If you work with your dog so he's good for the first groom you'll save yourself some money. Groomers do charge more for dogs that are not good in the tub, on the table, and nails. Don't wait till your pup is a 80lb hairy mess, not fun for anyone. Most groomers will do puppy grooms for young dogs. A good way to intro your dog to grooming.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Cassidy, do you have a short hair gsd? Is there a wrong way to use it? I'm not sure if it's noticeable in the pic I posted. I've only used it once and I actually bought it cause of a recommendation on another thread.

Gsdheeler, I work with him all the time on all that. He's definitely not perfect but he's getting better... Hates a bath though! I've only given him two so far.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

diet and supplements play into coat condition...make sure you are feeding quality nutrition. Are you sure your dog isn't chewing his coat in spots? Especially where the undercoat can get a bit matted and hold moisture, there may be breakage too....from the dogs own grooming. I use a bamboo brand undercoat rake and a cheap slicker brush to finish.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

I feed him Fromm and give him coconut oil daily. He scatches here and there but he doesn't really chew on himself. I'll look into a bamboo rake and a slicker, thank you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My current dogs are both long coats, but i've used a rake on stock coats too.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Your dog needs brushed more and probably blown out 
In fact bathing first will loosen the undercoat!
I like slicker brushes for undercoat!


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I started getting Discoe used to bathing, brushing and all the components to a normal bath-and-brush groom right at 8 weeks. There was no such thing as 'too soon' in my opinion, and I got plenty of opportunities to desensitize her to it, since she was a FILTHY puppy. She could make dirt out of absolutely nothing at all. 
For her, I have a conditioning spray that I spritz her down with before brushing, a slicker brush and a fine-tooth greyhound comb for combing burrs and other flora out of her 'pantaloons' when she's been outside for a while. She's dry-coated and doesn't shed much outside of coat blowing, so she doesn't need more than that. A Dremel for nails (which she tolerates but is still flinchy for), ear cleaner, and a palm-trimmer for shortening up that fur between her pads. She's used to it and has no issues with any part of the groom. I probably could send her out for grooming, but why when I can take her to a do-it-yourself-wash for $12 and do it all myself in an hour or so?


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Dematting Comb For Cats : Amazon.com: MIU COLOR® Professional Pet Grooming Undercoat Rake Comb, Dematting Tool, 11 Teeth Wide(Blue)


The best shedding tool ever!!! I could've made a like 8 small puppies out of all the hair that thing pulled off.


----------

